# space marine terminator army list /colour scheme



## shas'o grif (Mar 25, 2008)

any ideas on a teminator army lis /colour scheme

eg like terminators in traning lose the inv but are only 35 points and veteran termies get 1 +str or somthin catch my drift and some great coluor schemes any good thing will be rewarded with rep as it goes because im building my own touney and im doin aspace hulk reinactment


happy gaming:mrgreen:


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

if your doing a space hulk reinactment then how about someone or 2 play the terminator list from Dark Angels deathwing but use the chapters you like.
someone or 2 or etc plays a genestealer feel list and can take no HS maybe?
and maybe add a CSM player, Orks maybe and those kind of lists.

how about no tanks in the game too (that will help with the theme)

no offence but terminators in training? i don't think even if there was such a thing that they would put them on a battle field, terminators to me are the vets of the army so they should of been trained how to fight, all the termie armour does it helps them maybe stay alive longer.


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah, only Veterans get to be in Terminator armor, so there is no such thing as a Terminator-in-training. And even if there was the invul save is part of the armor, not an aspect of their skill with it.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Essentially every Space Marine is a possible Terminator in training. If he proves himself enough times in battle he may be rewarded with Terminator Honours, or a suit of Termie armor. As for the color scheme, you could use any color scheme you desired. Since every chapter makes use of termie armor you could definately use any chapter, or any made up chapter, that you wanted. I like emperial dragon's ideas for the army list. I would use DA Death Wing rules because it would be easy to alter for your purpose. Other than that, good luck, hope its a fun set up for ya.


----------

